
Ask HN: MFA for SSH. Any recommendations/experiences? - reacharavindh
Hey HN!
My employer(University) has enacted a security policy that mandates MFA on any public facing SSH servers.<p>So far, I have found Authy(1) (whose SSH integration seems unmaintained?) and Duo (2)<p>Any experiences or recommendations to share?<p>(1) - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;authy&#x2F;authy-ssh<p>(2) - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;duo.com&#x2F;pricing&#x2F;duo-mfa
======
technion
Currently using a early generation Yubikeys. Guide from here is quite easy to
follow.

[https://developers.yubico.com/yubico-
pam/](https://developers.yubico.com/yubico-pam/)

I do like the solution as having no ongoing costs.

